# What does basic Java Programming language actually look like?



## leeroyMarv

I've been looking around and can't find any Java coding or anything. Could someone post the basic Java commands like to create files and to start a project and to copy files..e.t.c. What programs do you use to write Java coding, I have the program JCreator and cant find a use for itdoes the code need to be written in Java. And finally do i need a Java compiler to actually create or run a Java program through Jcreator or any other program?


----------



## Cromewell

I use Gel (http://www.gexperts.com/) as an IDE but you can use notepad. You usually need the JDK to compile java.


----------



## SFR

I tend to look up methods as I need them... I tend to use this site when I am looking for methods...

I use JCreator all the time. You write the code using Java syntax (which you will need to learn.. and google is there for you). Then you compile the code which creates a .class file. Then you press Execute.


You can also create html pages that call java applets.. For instance you create an html page and in the body you add the line: <applet code="JCalculatePay.class" width=450 height=200></applet>

Then you create a java applet in JCreator with that same name, compile it and run the html page..

This might be a good place to start: The Java Tutorial


----------



## leeroyMarv

Thanks Cromewell and SFR thats what i was looking for.


----------

